

Ask HN: Would you use simple profit/loss web app? - pocmedia

I&#x27;m currently developing a Profit&#x2F;Loss web app that allows users to see if they are in the red or green. It is in an extremely simple format, easy to use, and provides great insight into how a business is doing. I have plans for adding more robust functionality but want to see if people are interested by the concept. Thanks!
======
dcao
I think QuickBooks is least for any business, for auditing purpose, espcially
for filing tax report.

Myabe you can find users among eBay sellers or individual Amazon sellers.

~~~
pocmedia
Good idea, thanks for the thought. I imagine that people would like to use
something simple like this for basic finance needs. Something like a
sprinkler/lawn care business, computer repair, etc. Eventually increasing
capabilities but starting simple with businesses that don't have complex
numbers to crunch. Thanks again for the input.

------
edpichler
Only if it is a reliable application. It must have the export do spreadsheets
feature, because I don't want to type all the information if the services go
down.

~~~
pocmedia
Awesome, thanks for the feedback. I agree on the import/export. We had planned
to have this feature in to begin with but its great to here it reiterated.

------
damoncali
I wouldn't. It's amazing how quickly you go from "simple spreadsheet" to "this
is a real pain - I need proper accounting software".

~~~
pocmedia
Very good point - thanks. I think simplicity is always the key with finances.
Thanks for the feedback.

------
waster
Not thrilled about putting financial data on a web app. Excel is a very useful
(private) way to figure out red vs. green. Just my $.02!

~~~
pocmedia
Interesting, thanks for the feedback. I figured security/privacy was a
sticking point for most people. We're looking at doing this for companies
rather than personal information so I'm not sure if that changes much or not.
We have a couple people interested (are currently building it for 1 client)
but I'm trying to get a feel for the market first.

